# I'm being oppressed by the man again



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I filled out the paperwork for my new ar 15 lower and was put on perpetual hold again. I guess there is some Canadian with my name that's under survalence. I'll just wait the 3 days..hwell:


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> I filled out the paperwork for my new ar 15 lower and was put on perpetual hold again. I guess there is some Canadian with my name that's under surveillance. I'll just wait the 3 days..hwell:


You're the wrong color to be oppressed, or entitled to free pellets, BB's or Mad Dog 20-20.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

If the rats get too rowdy let me know...I'll come help you hold down the fort !


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I can help!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Ha. That ain't nothing. My 300 blackout with day/night vision rules the roost.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Ha. That ain't nothing. My 300 blackout with day/night vision rules the roost.


This could be some of the reason.








John


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Bocephus said:


> If the rats get too rowdy let me know...I'll come help you hold down the fort !


Sadly I have to say that I have no more rats. I didn't practice good game management and killed them all. I guess a trip to petco is in order to re supply the herd. It's going to be strange shooting white rats until they regress back into wild room runners. But. It's a fun hobby.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Why don't you just go get a CHL and be done with it?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm skeered of pistols. Unless it's a single six.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> I'm skeered of pistols. Unless it's a single six.


 Well if that's the case, you better send me that Randall so it doesn't hurt you. You do still have that thing, don't you?


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

They probably saw your youtube videos.


----------



## dwycoff (May 25, 2004)

I had that problem too where every time I wanted to purchase a gun I had to wait. CHL fixed that and going on 8 years well worth the investment of time and money!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Ha. That ain't nothing. My 300 blackout with day/night vision rules the roost.


Eeeewwh. You smoke in the house? Lol

Jk. I smoke two packs a day but not hardcore or old school I guess. My wife would kick my ***. Lol

Nice set up.:cheers:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Ha. That ain't nothing. My 300 blackout with day/night vision rules the roost.


only thing that sucker is missing...is the can.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Ha. That ain't nothing. My 300 blackout with day/night vision rules the roost.


What muzzle device is that JQ? Hope your pulsar doesn't eat batteries like mine does, only complaint I have with it though.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Get an "Unique Personal Identification Number" issued from the FBI NICS guys.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Soooo Randall...... Is there and chance that you wrote in "Johnny Quest" on the applicant's name line of the form?


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

Dick Hanks said:


> Soooo Randall...... Is there and chance that you wrote in "Johnny Quest" on the applicant's name line of the form?


That could be the problem. That "Johnny Quest" fella was famous. Had his own tv show and everything.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Don't worry, the ebola zombies won't arrive until next week...


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

They gave it to me today. This is the least oppressed I've ever been. now the twins have company.


----------

